
My experience with Sarah Jeong, Jason Koebler, and Vice Magazine (2018) - luu
https://medium.com/@therealsexycyborg/shenzhen-tech-girl-naomi-wu-my-experience-with-sarah-jeong-jason-koebler-and-vice-magazine-3f4a32fda9b5
======
zirkonit
Relevant to today's news of similar doxxing of Scott Alexander, author of
Slate Star Codex (HN discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23610416](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23610416))

------
graeme
Note the NYT later hired Jeong:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sarah_Jeong](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sarah_Jeong)

